# Sportsman Show March 2-3-4 2007



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Sandhills Archers will be Hosting the:

Bring your Bow to The Dome!!!

SCHEELS CLASSIC 
3-D SHOOT 
At the 
Fargodome 
March 2nd, 3rd, and 4th 2007 during the 
Red River Valley Sportsmen's Boat Camping and Vacation Show

After checking out the Sportsmen's Show come up stairs and shoot the Scheels Classic 3-D Shoot hosted by The Sandhills Archery Club

Shoot 25 3-D targets in natural settings 
3-D Round, Challenge Round and Team Shoot

Shooting times 
March 2, 12noon to 10pm with registration ending at 8:30pm 
March 3, 10am to 10pm with registration ending at 8:30pm 
March 4, 10am to 4pm with registration ending at 3pm

We strongly encourage you to visit the Sportsmen's Show however that is not required to attend the shoot.

For more info check out our web site or e-mail: 
www.sandhillsarchers.org 
[email protected]


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeet, look forward to it.

that will be a weekend to stay strong, lot of free chew at that place during that time of the month!!!! stay strong, stay strong!!!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

What: SCHEELS Classic 3D Shoot

Where: Fargodome/Sportsmans Show, Fargo ND

When: March 2-4, 2007

Shooting times:

Friday: noon - 10 pm

Saturday: 10 am - 10 pm

Sunday: 10 am - 6 pm


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Sandhills Archers will be Hosting the:

Bring your Bow to The Dome!!!

SCHEELS CLASSIC 
3-D SHOOT 
At the 
Fargodome 
March 2nd, 3rd, and 4th 2007 during the 
Red River Valley Sportsmen's Boat Camping and Vacation Show

After checking out the Sportsmen's Show come up stairs and shoot the Scheels Classic 3-D Shoot hosted by The Sandhills Archery Club

Shoot 25 3-D targets in natural settings 
3-D Round, Challenge Round and Team Shoot

Shooting times 
March 2, 12noon to 10pm with registration ending at 8:30pm 
March 3, 10am to 10pm with registration ending at 8:30pm 
March 4, 10am to 4pm with registration ending at 3pm

We strongly encourage you to visit the Sportsmen's Show however that is not required to attend the shoot.

For more info check out our web site or e-mail: 
www.sandhillsarchers.org 
[email protected]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Less than a week away. Would like to see some of you bowhunters at the shoot. What a great way to spend a day, visit with some vendors and see the new hunting and fishing gear. Then come up stairs and shoot a 3D course.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

look forward to it, I imagine I'll be there sat. sometime


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

turner

i have recruited a few buddies that are jacked up to shoot this weekend. they were wondering how much it will cost per round. if you could get back to me with some info on cost, that would be great. also, i am planning on helping set up on thursday. the newsletter said that we will be setting up during the day on thursday, but never gave a specific time. do you know when the setup will start or is it kindof a "show up when you can" deal. thanks


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

cost:
$3.00 parking (for the show and shoot)
first round should be $15.00
Challenge rounds $10.00

Set up times.
We are actually going to start setting up wed night 5pm till 10:00 or so and thrusday a few of us should be there from 9am till we are done.

hope to see you there


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will be there with a few buddies. I find out tomorrow if I get my elk tag, so I hopefully I will be in need of the extra practice.

I can't remember how it works. If you go one day you can leave and come back I know, but if you go one day can you get in the next w/o buying a new ticket? If anyone knows let me know.

Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if I will be shooting, but I will swing in and say "Hi" Turner. My daughter has a busy weekend planned but I am hoping to get there with the kids at some point this weekend!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

just went over my lunch break and checked how set-up was going, it's going to be one of the classiest looking shoots I have ever seen. Should be an awesome time.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

shot it tonight. you guys should get out and do it in the next couple days. fun shoot!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah it's definitely worth shooting. Kase edged me out, but we'll have to have a rematch on Sat. Everybody should try get out and shoot it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If you cant make it to fargo for the shoot, theres the jamestown shoot at the civic center-they always make a good setup


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It's been an awesome shoot so far this weekend, have had a lot of shooters and spectators. We have one day left, suday, and we will shoot from 10am till 1700hrs. For all of you that have shot, thanks for coming out and for you that haven't come on out on sunday and see us.

T


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hit up the shoot saturday. Had a pretty good time, first indoor shoot I've been to. The McKenzie targets kinda sucked balls, took all I had to pull my arrow out of every single target. I noticed people had soap and arrow grabbers............would've been nice to have!!!! The fact that I didn't have any of that stuff kind of took away from the fun, my fingers are still sore as hell with blisters!!!!! oh well. note to self.
I didn't keep score, but all my shots but 1 were with in the scoring rings, fun shoot, I will probably do again.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Found time to get away from plowing snow this weekend to get to the shoot in jamestown and it was great but the turnout was horrible on saturday and it was cancelled on friday due to the storm. Sunday went well though


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Our 1st "Bring your Bow to the Dome" shoot was a total success. Had a good # of shooters through the line. Sorry Tator for the sore hands from pulling your arrows, thanks for coming out though. The Mckenzie targets are a little tough, however, we get a better lifespan out of them. 
Thanks to all that shot this weekend or if any of you helped out on set up or tear down. Scores should be posted in the next three days or so on our web site.

Plans are already in the works to improve next years shoot.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

ended up with a few autographs on that mountain too eh turner? glad i wasn't one of them


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

We had a mountain display made specificaly for the back ground at this shoot, and if someone hit it we asked them to initial their arrow hole.
Can any one tell me who this might be signing the Mountain where his arrow hit after missing a target at the 3D Shoot? It's not me Kase :lol: 
[siteimg]6468[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh Kase, this is way too easy for me. I will just leave it at that. It's too bad I wasn't there to show you and Brett how to not shoot that mountain.
:beer: :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hey don't drag me into that...I sure didn't hit the mountain....Turner Im so glad you put that on here, it just makes my day


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

bretts...look at the scoreboard :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

turner

i'm not sure who the guy in the pic is...sure is good lookin though. you should post the winners names on here if you have them. i think my buddy that i shot with on saturday might have won the bowhunter class. he was in the lead when we left anyway.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the link to the scores.

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/Scores/ ... ot2007.htm


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

Good job Sandhills Archers for the great shoot! Looks like a lot of high scores out there. Maybe next year it could be longer.

Kase nice work on that mountain. How could you miss that Muley when you were aiming at my arrow :wink:

If you guys want another great shoot come out to Bismarck this weekend (March 10-11). World War Memorial Building.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

welcome to the site kkaldor. i might have to try and make it out to the bismarck shoot. i'll give ya a call.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

What took you so long kkaldor???? Good to see ya here. :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

It was easy to feel pretty intimidated by the people who were shooting while I was there. Seemed like almost every person had a target bow while me, the average joe, had my hunting bow, no binoculars (kiddin me :roll: ), no soap (I'll remember that next time), no arrow puller, my stabalizer is only about 6", I seen some that were about 3 feet, is that to move branches while your up in the tree hunting??? lol :lol: .

Is Sandhills range guys like that, or do you get the average Joe like myself who wants to get out and shoot to hone skills :lol:

the only thing I had goin for me was that the guy I was shooting with had never shot a 3D shoot before, so we fit in like peas and carrots

BUT it was a fun shoot, and I plan on shooting in more of them, just next time, I'll go with someone I know. I didn't keep score but I imagine I ded fairly well, I was always within the circles (target illiterate) : ) maybe some day I'll join up sandhills, still tryin to get some buddies to do it with me so I don't have to fly solo....................


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im in tate


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Get one thing straight, us Sandhills guys are all good guys. :lol: 
A good portion of those guys shoot target bows, movable pins, long stabalizers, and some use 4x scopes to shoot 3-Ds if the rules let them. Then they hunt with another bow or put fixed pins, shorter stabablizer on the bow they have been useing to shoot 3-Ds. 
Some take the 3-D shoots pretty serious, hence all the gizmos and gadgets they use, including binoculars so they can see where the "12 ring" is on the animal. Others just get together to shoot and have a good time and see if they can just better themselves. 
There was a group of us traditional guys shooting on sunday and some one in my group even mentioned that it doesn't look as if those compound shooters have any fun, seems like they take things to serious.
It's all what you make it, get a group together and shoot and have a good time and compete amongst yourselves (low man buys beer). Come out to the club some tuesday night and shoot 3-D league with us it's a good time 7pm till about 9pm


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wheres it located turner. I would really consider this just to make the days go by quicker. How much does it cost to shoot the 3d?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

check out our web site, it has a map on it. We are right on the west edge of west fargo along the diversion. $10.00 a nite for 30 targets, we only have 15 targets up, we just go through twice.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I would highly recomend joining an archery club. I am a member of the Norsman Archers in Portland. We shoot in a 300 league once a week. It is a blast, and helps pass the winter by. It also improved my shooting skills dramaticly. The thing to remember is you don't have to be good to join. They are setup like a bowling leauge in the way that you shoot against your average. So you can be bad as long as you are consistantly bad. :lol:


----------

